# President Obama's speech to kids



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Just finished reading our President's speech to America's school kids.

A super speech aimed at lifting up America's school children. Calling on them to be engaged and to work hard to contribute something to this great nation!

Once again ....... a pleasant reminder that we now have a COMPETENT man in the White House that we can all be proud of!

:icon_salut:


----------



## AR_Headhunter (Aug 17, 2009)

Step away from the kool aid.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

timboj said:


> we now have a COMPETENT man in the White House that we can all be proud of!


I wouldn't go that far! I do beleive his story is one of great acheivement, his policies are not exactly where the country needs to go.


----------



## chaz2112 (May 9, 2008)

*yea right*

cant get any adults to believe his bull _ _ _ _ so now he is going to spew it to our kids. mine would be taking the day off if they were still in school. thank god they are out .


----------



## kavo 71 (May 9, 2009)

that speech by itself is exactly what this country's educational system needed to hear. it called for accountability by the children and the teachers. all it needed was accountability by the administration.


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

timboj said:


> Once again ....... a pleasant reminder that we now have a COMPETENT man in the White House that we can all be proud of!
> 
> :icon_salut:


Yep, real competent, his speech is okay. However, he didn't write it and the writers had alot of heat of them to make sure they didn't make a mistake and make it a partisan speech. Before you ring the competent bell, didn't one of his czars just leave and many of his cabinet members were tax evaders??? How about everything he campaigned on has not come to pass. Actually, everything he has done is the exact opposite of what he claimed he was going to do. YEP, LAY OFF THE COOL AID.


----------



## browningBAMA (Nov 10, 2004)

*dugh, what?*

You can't be serious. I wouldn't tell my children to listen to anything Obama says. Have you seen the people that are in his administration? All liberal goobers, every single one! Please sir step away from the cool aid!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ya his speech writer. do you think he actually wrote it? i doubt it.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

chaz2112 said:


> cant get any adults to believe his bull _ _ _ _ so now he is going to spew it to our kids. mine would be taking the day off if they were still in school. thank god they are out .



Exactly. I advised my daughters teacher that she is to be somewhere else doing school work instead of listening to the Commie ba$tard. The teacher stated that they would most likely NOT be watching the speach. I said thank you very much.


----------



## terrym (Feb 25, 2005)

Politicians shouldn't be allowed to adress children who are below voting age and easily influenced. As already mentioned Obama has a team of people who write his speaches and so far all he's done for kids is to burden them with a debt load they will pass on to thier own kids. Yeah, he's a great speaker but so far what has he accomplished? Rhetoric doesn't create jobs, good policy does.


----------



## BMoeller (Jan 17, 2007)

Trying to start his Obama Youth (Hitler Youth) program.


----------



## junker (Jul 11, 2008)

most presidents dont write their on speeches......


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Watching it right now.


----------



## garywayne (Nov 21, 2008)

timboj said:


> Just finished reading our President's speech to America's school kids.
> 
> A super speech aimed at lifting up America's school children. *Calling on them to be engaged and to work hard to contribute something to this great nation!*
> 
> ...


There is the key point.....he might as well just said it to work for those who don't want to. AKA Contribute by way of huge taxes.


----------



## SHOOT-N-STAB (May 23, 2009)

Speech was good. Nothing controversial. Wish we would have seen the speech before all of the rethoric.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Just watching some news outlets ....... looks like even the most radical CONservatives have had to tuck tail a little and actually compliment Presodent Obama on a great message to our school kids.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

timboj said:


> Just finished reading our President's speech to America's school kids.
> 
> A super speech aimed at lifting up America's school children. Calling on them to be engaged and to work hard to contribute something to this great nation!
> 
> ...


:ban:


----------



## 20ftup (Mar 19, 2007)

would have been interesting to see the first draft of that speech


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

junker said:


> most presidents dont write their on speeches......


exactly. so you cant say he wrote an amazing speech when he probally read it the day before or mybe that was his first time ever reading it.

if Obama didnt have such good speech writers and he wasent such a good public speaker he probally wouldnt be president.


----------



## timboj (Mar 9, 2004)

Slippy Field said:


> :ban:


:ban:


----------



## Stroketech (Jul 20, 2009)

*!*



kavo 71 said:


> that speech by itself is exactly what this country's educational system needed to hear. it called for accountability by the children and the teachers. all it needed was accountability by the administration.


When do we go after accountability of the parents?


----------



## .454 (Apr 12, 2009)

The OP is using a language that is strikingly similar with the communist indoctrination lessons me and my shipmates used to be forced to attend every single day for one and a half hour when I was serving in the Romanian Navy in the early 80's. The ship officer in charge with Communist Propaganda (Politruk for short) was droning for hours and hours praising "the great leader" who was "so competent" and "wise" and "so caring for the future of the children" and "we are so proud of him" and blah blah blah.
In fact the language and formulation used by the OP is so similar, it is downright creepy.


----------



## cptbrain (Dec 16, 2007)

They didn't show it my kids school.


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

timboj said:


> :ban:


keep smoke'n the kool-aid bro. 

Rode on a comet lately? :darkbeer:


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Slippy Field said:


> :ban:


Huh? Why?


----------



## Slippy Field (Nov 4, 2005)

cptbrain said:


> They didn't show it my kids school.


:amen:


----------



## BLEEDUM (Jun 15, 2007)

.454 said:


> The OP is using a language that is strikingly similar with the communist indoctrination lessons me and my shipmates used to be forced to attend every single day for one and a half hour when I was serving in the Romanian Navy in the early 80's. The ship officer in charge with Communist Propaganda (Politruk for short) was droning for hours and hours praising "the great leader" who was "so competent" and "wise" and "so caring for the future of the children" and "we are so proud of him" and blah blah blah.
> In fact the language and formulation used by the OP is so similar, it is downright creepy.


Exactly right. It's called the indoctrination of the youth of America. Convince them while they are young. Very typical communist strategy. I thought this president was a pure socialist when he was elected but he swings WAY farther left than that. He is the most un-American president in the history of this country.


----------



## Mrohr1 (Jan 16, 2009)

timboj said:


> Just watching some news outlets ....... looks like even the most radical CONservatives have had to tuck tail a little and actually compliment Presodent Obama on a great message to our school kids.


Tuck tail? there is a reason why the first plans of Barry-O were changed, and it wasn't because we tucked tail. The speech was good, the original wasn't going to be. Keep your elected officials in check, or they will eventually try to push their limits. Never, and I do mean NEVER, should the president ASK the children or anyone to write down HOW WE CAN HELP THE PRESIDENT. The president is elected to help us and our country, not the other way around.

And it's liberal Jargon like telling us we Tucked Tail when in all reality we have Dealt more CHANGE for the good of our country and our rights then the president has since his election. Tucked Tail???? We will own the next election in 2010 and the way this president is working, Conservatives will own a little peice of property with the address of 1600 Pennsylvania AVE NW Washington D.C. 20500.


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

timboj said:


> Once again ....... a pleasant reminder that we now have a COMPETENT man in the White House that we can all be proud of!
> 
> :icon_salut:


Yeah, Obama is real competent! LOL

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eDJSVPAx8xc


----------



## Two Blade (Jul 13, 2008)

timboj said:


> a pleasant reminder that we now have a COMPETENT man in the White House that we can all be proud of!


You apparently don't expect much from the leader of the free world if you think that this clown is competent. 
:cocktail:


----------



## JimRay (Jul 29, 2009)

stroketech said:


> when do we go after accountability of the parents?


x2!


----------



## johnnyv917 (Jul 5, 2009)

two words..... you lie:darkbeer:


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

I think its sad that no mater what he does he gets bashed, I dont like the guy... because I dont like many of his issues, but the speech was a good speech, I know this because I talked to my children about it after they watched it and what they got out of it was what I have been telling them for many years..... stay in school, get good grades, dont get into trouble. 
even if I didnt agree with what the man was saying I would still allow my kids to watch it so we could discuss our points of view on the subject at hand. 
now I dont have very young children mine are in 5th and 9th grades, but one of my biggest points of satisfaction with both my children is they can and do think for themselves.... this can cause issues at times but I have never asked them to keeo their heads in the sand about anything that wasnt too perverse for them to learn about..... and even then you can clean up lots of stuff so that they can understand whats going on. 


anyway to get back on subject, why must you hate the guy when he does something right?
I can look at him and say I disagree with 85% of what he does but he gets 15% right IMO.
he also really cares a lot and really wants to make things better, but his perception of better is different then ours. I know "the path to hell is paved with good intentions" and I think we are in trouble under his leadership but come on folks I can not believe some of you are so afraid of him that you wont let your kids go to school on a day he is making a speech 
and ignorant enough that those of you who bashed him for attempting to lift up the children of our nation probably never read or watched his speech.

now the one thing I know about the guy is he worked his @$$ off to get to where he is....if your kids worked that hard at anything it would make you the proudest parent in the world..... 

sorry for the long rant but it makes me very sad for this country that people are this bad off now. and we wonder why things are as bad as they are


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

Talk is cheap. Unless your name is Obama then it costs trillions. 

I see there's still a few drinking the Kool-aid.


----------



## dhvac (Aug 14, 2009)

I wasnt talking about the deficit and neither was the OP 
this is what I am talking about, cant give the guy one adda boy when he does something right got to bash his good deeds with things that dont even apply....
I have already stated I dont like his politics, I dont think he is doing whats best for our country 
but the speech was a good one and a good Idea.


----------



## gostovp (Nov 10, 2004)

everyone on this board needs to look up BO's regulatory czar, Cass Sunstein...the guys is a rapid Animal Rights advocate and is totally against hunting....
look who Obama surrounds himself w/ as his advisors...just to name a few these are people that have his ear and can influence him...Van Jones, a self proclaimed communist and 9-11 'truther' (since resigned), Cass Sunstein, a complete animal rights advocate, John Holdren, who has come out in favor of eugenics and force sterilizations to control human population to 'save the planet', Steven Chu, an advocate of 'transnationalism'

Obama says one thing and promotes policies that do exactly the opposite! He surrounds himself not w/ moderates but w/ radical left wingers!


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

dhvac said:


> I wasnt talking about the deficit and neither was the OP
> this is what I am talking about, cant give the guy one adda boy when he does something right got to bash his good deeds with things that dont even apply....
> I have already stated I dont like his politics, I dont think he is doing whats best for our country
> but the speech was a good one and a good Idea.


The school visit was a pep talk. Written by smarter people than you and I. Part of the package and game plan some see as "change". Just because he says something good for once doesn't cancel out the other negative actions he's accomplished. Actions speak louder than words.


"W" didn't get a break, don't expect the messiah to get one either.


----------



## Moon (Jul 16, 2006)

*gostovp*

That's because Obama is oneukey:

What his wife said about Americans are going to have change their lives and the way we do things (Obama would require it) was all I needed to hear. That's the change they were talking about. Obama's hooligan crowd he's surrounded himself with also shows what he's all about. He's just a front man for American hater ellitist George Sorros. What I cannot understand is why ALL the democrat politicians are going along with his antics. They too will pay the price. This country is now at a crossroad. Things can go really bad from here. I still trust the hard working, God fearing, tax paying American to stand up and not let this country be swept out from under our feet ........and if we are dumb enough to let it happen, we have no one but ourselves to blame.


----------



## tnfatboy (Apr 29, 2008)

SHOOT-N-STAB said:


> I wouldn't go that far! I do beleive his story is one of great acheivement, his policies are not exactly where the country needs to go.





i do think that our children need to be encouraged and boosted every chance we can do it. the speech was o.k.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

Most of the people my age and slightly younger (highschool), are either terribly cynical or disinterested. You want to make them NOT like Obama? Make them sit through a speech telling them to stay in school, and then make them do an assignment on it. That's why no one enjoys in-class movies anymore. 

Not that I even saw it, just a clippet while my parents were watching the news. Either way, everyone was getting huffed up over a speech that any kid will tell you- wouldn't work:lol:.

I feel bad for him though. He was trying to make a small, clean gesture- and he gets attacked for it. Not that it was that great an idea (as I said- kids, especially those who are getting around the age to vote, don't care what a politician has to say to them about staying in school), but he didn't even get to give his speech to that many people. Bit rediculous.


----------

